# تهنئة لكل اعزائنا واحبتنا ببدء الصوم الكبير



## ياسر رشدى (7 مارس 2016)

كل عام وانتم بخير وفي طاعة الرب
.




​


----------



## اليعازر (7 مارس 2016)

وانت بخير اخ ياسر

شكرا لك على ذوقك ولطفك.
.


----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2016)

وانت بألف خير
لفته جميله منك ياسر حقيقى اسعدتنى 
كلك زوق​


----------



## Maran+atha (8 مارس 2016)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2016)

*اه صحيح : دا الصوم بدأ 

من النهاردة ما فيش ألبان ما فيش أجبااااااااااااان 

بيض ؟؟

ما فيش دا كمااااااااااااااااان 

__________________

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين 

*


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2016)

*وانت طيب يا غالي وأيامك كلها فرح ومسرة وسعادة
يوم جميل لشخصك العزيز*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 مارس 2016)

شكرا لكل السادة الاعضاء الذين علقوا
وايضا للذين قيموا .. واخص بالذكر المهندس ميشيل فريد :flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> .. واخص بالذكر المهندس* ميشيل فريد* :flowers:​


 *[FONT=&quot]واحشنا أوى أوى أوى أوى الراجل دة .. بجد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل سنة وأنتم طيبين جميعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفتة جميلة يا يسوووووررر[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحشنا أوى أوى أوى أوى الراجل دة .. بجد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل سنة وأنتم طيبين جميعاً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لفتة جميلة يا يسوووووررر[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ربنا يكرمك ياعبووووووود
اصل واحد ياباشا وان اختلفت الافكار
ربنا يتقبل صيامهم :yaka:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ربنا يتقبل صيامهم :yaka:​


 *[FONT=&quot]يتقبل صيامهم أزاى مش فاهم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ممكن يرفض ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معتقدش أنه عند المسيحى يتقبل دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فاهمه أنهم واثقين فى ربهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يتقبل صيامهم أزاى مش فاهم ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ممكن يرفض ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معتقدش أنه عند المسيحى يتقبل دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فاهمه أنهم واثقين فى ربهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


اي عمل بدون ايمان لا يقبل !!​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 مارس 2016)

رمضان كريم :fun_lol:
والله ماعرف اشلون اهني شو تقولون لبعض؟
اخاف اقول صوم مقبول وينط لي عبود 
واثقين من صومهم خلج مع نفسج خخخ
انا اقول
صوم مبارك وعساكم عواده مقدما


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2016)

وانت طيب يا ياسر
الصيام الكبير يعتبر اقدس ايام السنة بالنسبة لينا


----------



## grges monir (8 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اي عمل بدون ايمان لا يقبل !!​


مش هنخش فى جدل لان الموضوع ليس لة علاقة
لكن على الهامش كدة
ماهو مفهوم العمل هنا
العمل هنا يقصد الوصية
مثال السيد المسيح قال لاتحلف
انت تؤمن بها ولكن لاتطبقها يبقى اية معنى ايمانك دة
الاية تقول 
ايمان بدون اعمال ميت مش العكس يا باشا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مش هنخش فى جدل لان الموضوع ليس لة علاقة
> لكن على الهامش كدة
> ماهو مفهوم العمل هنا
> العمل هنا يقصد الوصية
> ...


علي هامش الهامش
مقتبس

 الصوم المقبول لدى الله 

يجب أن نعرف أن هناك صوم  مرفوض من الله نقرأ عنه في سفر اشعياء

 "يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر. ذلَّلنا أنفسنا  ولم تلاحظ. ها انكم في يوم صومكم تُوجِدون مسرَّةً وبكل أشغالكم تُسخَّرون. ها إنكم  للخصومة والنزاع تصومون ولتضربوا بكلمة الشر. لستم تصومون كما اليوم لتسميع صوتكم  في العلاءِ. أمثل هذا يكون صومٌ أختارهُ. يوماً يذلّل الإنسان فيهِ نفسهُ يحنى  كالأسلة راسهُ ويفرش تحتهُ مسحاً ورماداً. هل تسمي هذا صوماً ويوماً مقبولاً للرب." 

وهنا نجد أن الصوم المرفوض من الله هو الصوم الشكلي المظهري الغير نابع من أعماق  القلب، فهذا صوم يمارسه الإنسان لكي يظهر صائماً وقد حذرنا المسيح من هذا الصوم  قائلاً "ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين. فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا  للناس صائمين. الحقَّ أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أَجْرَهم." 

علّة أخرى في هذا الصوم تجعله أكثر رفضاً من الله وهو أن الصائم إنما يصوم ويُوجد  لنفسه مسرّة في يوم الصوم، وبكل أشغاله يسخر غيره حتى يفقد الصوم فاعليته في حياة  الإنسان الصائم، بل كثيراً ما يؤدي هذا الصوم إلى الخصومة والنزاع والضرب بكلمة  الشر. 

أما الصوم المقبول فيكمل به الوحي المقدس الحديث في سفر اشعياء بالقول 

"أليس هذا  صوماً اختارهُ حَلَّ قيود الشر. فَكَّ عُقَد النير وإطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً وقطع  كلّ نيرٍ. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك. إذا رأيت  عرياناً أن تكسوهُ وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك" 

وهنا نرى أن الصوم المقبول بل المختار من  الرب هو الصوم الناتج من القلب المُسلَّم ليد الرب والخاضع والمطيع لمشيئة الله  والممتلئ بالثمر الصالح والسلوك المستقيم، فأساس الأمر أن الله ينظر إلى القلب وليس  إلى المظاهر الخارجية، فهو ينظر إلى الداخل وليس إلى الخارج. فإن كان الداخل أي قلب  الإنسان نقياً بنعمة المسيح، يقبل الله صوم الإنسان وصلاته وعبادته، لذلك أضاف  المسيح له المجد صفة أخرى هامة لهذا الصوم المقبول حينما قال 

"وأما أنت فمتى صمت  فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك. لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك  الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانيةً" 

وهنا يعلمنا المسيح أن ما يؤكد صدق وأمانة الإنسان الصائم أنه لا يريد أن يظهر  للناس صائماً بل هو يتذلل في الخفاء أي قلبياً أمام أبيه السماوي الذي هو "فاحص  القلب مختبر الكلى" 

وكل عام وانت بخير ياجرجس ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مش هنخش فى جدل لان الموضوع ليس لة علاقة
> لكن على الهامش كدة
> ماهو مفهوم العمل هنا
> العمل هنا يقصد الوصية
> ...




كلامك مظبوط وميه ميه يا جرجس ..:t16:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> علي هامش الهامش
> مقتبس
> 
> الصوم المقبول لدى الله
> ...




كلامك مظبوط يا حج ياسر ولكن ينقصك فهمهُ :spor22:

لان الكلام ده معناه ( العمل المبني علي الإيمان ) = إيمان بدون أعمال ميت ... زي ماوضحلك الاستاذ جرجس


وليس الايمان المبني علي العمل زي مالخبطت انتا في الكلام :t33:​ يا حج


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2016)

رجاء

الموضوع هو تبريك لبدء الصوم، مشكور ياسر عليه،  وليس للحوار في معاني الصوم.

أرجو من الاخوة الالتزام بحدود الموضوع.  
هناك مشاركات خارجة تم منع ظهورها.

أي شرح مطلوب مكانه في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية.  ​​


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> علي هامش الهامش
> مقتبس
> 
> الصوم المقبول لدى الله
> ...


عليا النعمة يا عم ياسر
كل اللى كتبتة دة هو ما يقصد بة ان ايمان بدون اعمال فعلية لتطبيق الوصية مييييييييييييت
يعنى لا خلاف:smile02


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> عليا النعمة يا عم ياسر
> كل اللى كتبتة دة هو ما يقصد بة ان ايمان بدون اعمال فعلية لتطبيق الوصية مييييييييييييت
> يعنى لا خلاف:smile02


معلش انت كنت نايم الفجر الساعة اربعة كده
وهيلانة كانت ملعلعة امبارح فيا وفي عبووود وهيفا

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:

بس *امه* مسحت التعليقات بتاعتها ومن ضمنها تعليق وحيد رديت فيه عليها وقولتلها ان كلامك صح وان ده شرح مبسط لكلامك وانها فهمت غلط

مفيش خلاف نوهائي ، انا يهمني فقط اوضح نقطة
ان فيه صيام مقبول واخر غير مقبول ، والترتيب يخضع للاية اللي انت ذكرتها اكيد طبعا​


----------



## soul & life (9 مارس 2016)

كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير واهم حاجة تكون المحبة موجودة  محبة حقيقية ومش مزيفة زى الصوم الحقيقى والمقبول ومش زى الصوم المغشوش والشكلى 
تسلم استاذ ياسر كتر خيرك  وكل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وهنا


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش انت كنت نايم الفجر الساعة اربعة كده
> وهيلانة كانت ملعلعة امبارح فيا وفي عبووود وهيفا
> 
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> ...


ماهو عشان  التعليقات دى مش مكانها هنا بيحصل كدة
عموما يا باشا حصل خير
وانا معاك طبعا ان فية صيام مقبول  من عدمة وكمان فية صلاة مقبولة والعكس
والصدقة كمان فيها مقبول ولا وادى المسيح عليها مثال كمان
المراة والفلسين قصة مشهورة جدا فى الكتاب المقدس
لكن الفرق هنا القياس
يعنى الفكر المسيحى الكتابى مختلف اكيد عن الاسلامى فى القبول من عدمة  بس كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى الفكر المسيحى الكتابى مختلف اكيد عن الاسلامى فى القبول من عدمة  بس كدة


*[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين بالله ياشيخ ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]قوله لأحسن فاكرنى باهبل ...
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------

